# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Magic ring ideas

## cullynthedwarf

Hey all, trying to come up with a magic ring for my players. Something unique. The first ring they found in this Archmagi strong hold is a ring that summons a bear once every 3 days. Now that they know to look for them there is a weaker and stronger version out there.

Now I am trying to figure out a second ring for them that they have looted.

----------


## Skrum

Do you want a ring at about that power level, summoning a CR 1 creature every 3 days?

----------


## Segev

The Godfather's Ring: Once, you may hold it forth at a creature and say, "Kiss." The creature must make a DC 14 Wisdom save or be compelled to use as much of its movement and action as necessary and possible to approach to within reach of your hand, kneel, and kiss the ring. This functions as a very specific application of the _command_ spell, and all restrictions of that spell apply. The ring regains this ability when it is attuned, or when its attuned bearer takes a short or a long rest.

----------


## cullynthedwarf

> The Godfather's Ring: Once, you may hold it forth at a creature and say, "Kiss." The creature must make a DC 14 Wisdom save or be compelled to use as much of its movement and action as necessary and possible to approach to within reach of your hand, kneel, and kiss the ring. This functions as a very specific application of the _command_ spell, and all restrictions of that spell apply. The ring regains this ability when it is attuned, or when its attuned bearer takes a short or a long rest.


This is an awesome idea.

----------


## cullynthedwarf

Truly I'm looking for something that is not ring of protection, or something similar. Nor do I want something so over powered as a ring of 3 wishes. 

The silver bear ring gives the an extra combatant every few days so they can plan larger incursions into my toxic city. Mwhahaha?

----------


## Rukelnikov

Ring of Early Warning:

This ring warns the wearer about magic wielded against them and helps them overcome said attacks. The first time you are targeted with a spell or spell attack(*) after a rest, the attack has disadvantage and you have advantage on saves against that spell.

* Normally i'd just leave it at spells to make it a more targeted protection, but if using MPMM and turning a lot of spellcasters into spell attackers, the "or spell attack" part helps it see usefulness more often.

----------


## Mastikator

Ring that summons unseen servant once per day?

Ring of ring finding: casts locate object once per day but can only target magic rings, automatically targets 3 closest magic rings.

----------


## Silly Name

*Lesser Rings:*

*Ring of Theatrics:* Can cast _Prestidigitation, Druidcraft_ and _Thaumaturgy_ once per day each. Helps with making an entrance, or to produce some special effects for a performance. The ring is made of pyrite and studdend with glass beads.

*Ring of Birdcalling:* Once a week, the wearer of this wooden, hollow ring can use it as a small whistle, reproducing the call of any bird they want, magically drawing 1d4 birds of that species to their location if they exist within 1,000 feet of the caller. The birds are friendly and will obey simple orders, to the limit of their abilities. They won't fight for you, and will flee if attacked.

*Ring of Time and Space:* The wearer of this ring is always perfectly aware of what time it is, how long it is until the next sunrise and sunset, and also knows which way is North relative to themselves. This simple iron ring is engraved with complex runes and symbols that replicate a calendar, a star map and a compass rose in the middle.

*Medium Rings:*

*Ring of Darkness [requires attunement]:* This magical ring, hewn of ebony and decorated with a rough amethyst, has three charges, and gains back all expended charges at midnight. When attuned to the ring, you can cast the following spells through it:

- _Darkness_, 1 charge
- _Hunger of Hadar_, 2 charges
- _Shadow of Moil_, 3 charges (XGE)

*Angels' Ring [requires attunement by a Good-aligned character]:* This delicate platinum ring is shaped like two feathery wings, joined by a sky-blue shappire. While attuned to it, the character can cast the following spells once per day each:

- _Cure Wounds_ (Wisdom is your spellcasting ability modifier for the purposes of this spell)
- _Feather Fall_
- _Fly_, self-only

In addition, if the attuned character is ever brought down to 0 Hit Points, the ring's magic immediately heals them for 2d4+4 HP. This effect will only happen once a year.

*Pyromancer's Ring [requires attunement by a spellcaster]:* This gold ring is encrusted with red-orange opals, and a single ruby is mounted in the middle. The ring has 8 charges, and gains back 1d4+1 expanded charges each dawn. While attuned to the ring, you can cast the following spells through it:

- _Burning Hands_, 1 charge
- _Flaming Sphere_, 2 charges
- _Scorching Ray_, 2 charges
- _Fire Shield_, 4 charges

The ring uses your spell save DC, and your spell attack modifier.

----------


## da newt

Ring of the Lunar Moth:
(attunement) - Once per night this ring allows the wearer to assume the form of a human sized Lunar Moth for 10 minutes (uses the stats of GIANT BAT but MED size, user retains their mental stats but cannot cannot speak).  This ring roughly resembles the shape and color of a lunar moth crudely constructed of glow in the dark plastic (like you used to be able to get from the 25 cent vending machine in the late 70s).

----------


## Catullus64

Gonna repost an old item that I think I've shared before, but can't for the life of me remember where. This is an item specifically for a Druid, but it wouldn't take much reworking to make it useful for any class. It's also a 'tiered' item, one where the PC is meant to unlock new powers from it over time; you could include as many powers as you want to get it to the desired power level.

*Spoiler: The Great Lunar Ring*
Show

*The Great Lunar Ring*
_Ring, Requires Attunement by a Druid_

This silver band is set with a spherical crystal, which darkens and lightens in cycles to reflect the phases of the moon.

Wax and Wane: While wearing the ring, you have a +1 bonus of a specific type. The bonus changes with the current lunar phase. If you merge the ring with your form when you use your Wild Shape feature, you retain this bonus.

Lunar Magic: While wearing the ring, you can cast a specific cantrip through the ring, using your spellcasting ability, without needing any material components. This counts as a Druid cantrip for you. The available cantrip changes with the current lunar phase.

Greater Lunar Magic (Unlockable): You can cast a special spell from the ring, depending on the current lunar phase. This spell counts as a Druid spell for you, and can be cast using your spellcasting ability. The ring replaces any material components of the spell. Instead of the chosen spell for the current phase, you can instead choose to cast Moonbeam at 3rd level, regardless of the moon's phase. Once you have cast this spell, you cannot cast it again until the next moonrise, or if you expend a spell slot of 3rd level or higher to cast the spell.

Tidal Pull (Unlockable): The bonus from Wax and Wane increases to +2.

Moon Spirit (Unlockable): You can cast the spells from the Lunar Magic and Greater Lunar Magic properties of this ring while in your Wild Shape.

*Lunar Phase*
*Wax & Wane Bonus*
*Lunar Magic*
*Greater Lunar Magic*

Full
Attack Rolls
Shape Water
Sleet Storm

Gibbous
Armor Class
Gust
Wind Wall

Quarter
Ability Checks
Minor Illusion
Major Image

Crescent
Saving Throws
Light
Beacon of Hope

New
Spell Save DC
Message
Fear





If you're wondering about the specific choices of spells, the setting had some lore about the five aspects of the moon deity: the tide-bringer, wind-changer, deceiver of eyes, giver of hope, and omen of despair.

----------


## KorvinStarmast

> The Godfather's Ring:


 Stealing this!   :Small Smile: 



> Ring that summons unseen servant once per day?


 Someone has to do the dishes, right?  :Small Wink:  



> It's also a 'tiered' item, one where the PC is meant to unlock new powers from it over time; you could include as many powers as you want to get it to the desired power level.
> 
> *Spoiler: The Great Lunar Ring*
> Show
> 
> *The Great Lunar Ring*
> _Ring, Requires Attunement by a Druid_
> 
> This silver band is set with a spherical crystal, which darkens and lightens in cycles to reflect the phases of the moon.
> ...


Great magic item.

----------


## Segev

Could even make the _unseen servant_ ring cast it at will; it'd be about as good as a Ring of Jumping, then.

In that vein, a Ring of Jumping could be fun, and maybe at the right power level.



A ring of silver with a silver dragonfly perched atop it that rests along the knuckle. It permits the attuned wearer to cast _find familiar_, which always causes the spirit to take the form of the now-animated silver dragonfly. The dragonfly uses the statistics of a spider, except that it has no attack nor poison, lacks Web Walker and Web Sense, and has a 50 ft. fly speed. It otherwise functions as the wearer's familiar.

----------


## Joe the Rat

*Ring of Rope*
When the command word is spoken, this ring of woven mithril bands unspools into 100 feet of silk rope. When unspooling, the rope can propel itself up to 30 feet before forming a neat coil.  If cut, the missing portion will regrow at 10 feet per day.

*Cantrip Ring* (requires attunement)
While worn, the ring grants the ability to cast one cantrip (have a nice list here for cantrips - each ring is a specific cantrip)
(If an attack roll or DC is needed, base it off of the user's casting attribute of choice.)

Personally, I like these for utility cantrips.  Note it doesn't require being a caster - You could give your Barbarian that badly needed _prestidigitation_.

*Decoder Ring*
This fat gold ring is covered with alternating characters from two different languages. If the user activates the ring and waves their hand over a piece of text, it will translate the writing from one language into another.  Each ring will only translate between two specific languages (elven and dwarven, gnome and abyssal, etc).
Recommended command words: Vernier, Rosetta, Ovaltine.

*Shield Ring*
This face of this bronze ring appears as a stylized shield.  As a bonus action, the bearer speaks a command word, and the ring face expands into a full-sized magic shield. (a grip grows from the opposite side, and it will strap to the arm if that is your preference).  
If you are using any sort of variant rules, you can set what size or type, or have different command words for buckler, shield, tower.

*Fire circle*
A brass ring with stones embedded around the outside, and always feels a little cold. Speak a command word and toss it to the ground, and it will grow into a 3' diameter ring of stones, and a fire will ignite within and burn for one hour. Anything flammable placed in the ring will burn as normal.  Sparks and embers cannot accidentally escape this fire circle. A second command word will return the ring to its original shape. Once used, the ring cannot be activated again until worn for 8 hours.

*Azure Fang Rings* (requires attunement by two creatures)
This pair of silver rings each bear a piece of turquoise cut to resemble a fang or canine tooth.  The rings allow the wearers to communicate telepathically with one another, with a range of 30'.

----------


## Silly Name

> *Azure Fang Rings* (requires attunement by two creatures)
> This pair of silver rings each bear a piece of turquoise cut to resemble a fang or canine tooth.  The rings allow the wearers to communicate telepathically with one another, with a range of 30'.


That's clever, love it.

----------


## WrittenInBlood

Ring that actually is a very small, mobile portal to Ethereal, Shadow or some other coterminous plane. It allows for limited interaction with said plane (you can tickle ghosts, for example ;)) and looking into it through the ring.

You should cast Enlarge on it at nearest possibility, to upgrade it into a bracelet.

----------


## Rukelnikov

It's not a ring per se, but may be it interests you, in 3e I made a magic Chain Shirt that could incorporate any magic ring into the armors rings, efectively giving you an extra ring slot.

I always thought to expand the idea into allowing any magical ring to be absorbed and take the cost of the ring to determine the overall statistics of the armor, but seemed complicated for the players and couldn't devise mechanics I was satisfied with that kept the original idea (absorbing the magic of the rings into the armor)

----------

